# *New* Lumintop Titanium Tool



## MikeSalt (Feb 1, 2016)

*Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I've done a search, and cannot yet see this mentioned in the forums. It looks like Lumintop are releasing a Titanium version of the TOOL. That could be a very nice addition, particularly with a bit of 'vn' treatment.


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

The "electronic metallic tail switch" looks very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Nice, thanks for posting. The only thing I dont like is that it doesnt turn on in low. It could also use a moonlight mode.


----------



## Javora (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Great find and looks like a good light to. Not sure what the price is but I like the tail switch. Wish it had the modes of a Ti3.


----------



## Thetasigma (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I might just snag one if I can get a Nichia version and the price isn't too bad. Certainly has a neat look to it, and it would replace the Maratac Ti I sold due to poor tint.


----------



## ven (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Awesome find, thats my new work key edc light !!!! love it, very smart and a nichia to boot!


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 1, 2016)

The new Titanium Lumintop Tool has a new tailswitch that Allows Tail Standing! It also has a key ring attachment option that I like much better than previous versions. And continuing with their latest High CRI option, the New Titanium Tool will have an N219 option, in addition to the Low CRI XPG2.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 1, 2016)

Looks groovy! I'm disappointed with my Fenix LD02, as the button is constantly activated in my pocket... I wonder if this would be less prone to turning on accidentally.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 1, 2016)

BuildingSerenity said:


> Looks groovy! I'm disappointed with my Fenix LD02, as the button is constantly activated in my pocket... I wonder if this would be less prone to turning on accidentally.



good question, I have no experience with the LD02 but from photos I can see the button sticks out, so if the light gets sideways in the bottom of a pocket, maybe thats the perfect storm for activation. You might benefit from using a half twist to lockout the light.. though at that point you might as well just have a twisty light.

Which pocket, of which kind of pants, do you have accidental activation? I pocket carry a Lumintop Tool, its button sticks out a LOT. I have not had any accidental activation, I think because I carry in a vest pocket, which maybe does not produce the pressure you experience with a pants pocket.

I think people who carry clickies using a pocket clip, or vertically next to a back pocket wallet, might not have the accidental activation issue your carry mode creates. I actually prefer twisties myself, I dont get accidental activation, and the light is shorter and weighs slightly less than a clickie. 

But the new switch on the TiTool definitely interests me, as tailstanding is a priority feature for me.


----------



## ven (Feb 1, 2016)

want.............


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 1, 2016)

Ven, I want this light as well!!!


ven said:


> want.............


----------



## gunga (Feb 1, 2016)

Yep. Electronic switch. I'm curious how this was done. And do want!!


----------



## ven (Feb 1, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> Ven, I want this light as well!!!




:laughing: 2 wants make a need

Perfect for my work light, replace my well served tis which has been great. I really like the small cooyoo quantum on my car keys due to size/output ratio, not as important on work keys . This looks a real nice bit or light


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 1, 2016)

Let's see..
-Titanium 
-aaa
-electronic clicky switch

Yup, I want


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't want to want this...but I do. I want it. Anyone venture a guess on the price?


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 1, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> good question, I have no experience with the LD02 but from photos I can see the button sticks out, so if the light gets sideways in the bottom of a pocket, maybe thats the perfect storm for activation. You might benefit from using a half twist to lockout the light.. though at that point you might as well just have a twisty light.
> 
> Which pocket, of which kind of pants, do you have accidental activation? I pocket carry a Lumintop Tool, its button sticks out a LOT. I have not had any accidental activation, I think because I carry in a vest pocket, which maybe does not produce the pressure you experience with a pants pocket.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the thoughts. I had a Fenix twistie and lost it. Guess I'll go AAA twistie shopping...


----------



## snowlover91 (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow I really like this light, the Nichia option is nice too. Any ideas on the UI? Mode memory?


----------



## wolfgaze (Feb 1, 2016)

Argh, must stop viewing things which compel me to purchase them...


----------



## RGRAY (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll wait and get mine from Vinh.


----------



## Thetasigma (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm certainly interested in the Nichia variant. Looks like it will be out after the Chinese New Year.


----------



## Jannojj (Feb 1, 2016)

This very cool flashlight , up size to 14500, 18350.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 1, 2016)

snowlover91 said:


> Wow I really like this light, the Nichia option is nice too. Any ideas on the UI? Mode memory?


Order is mid,low,high


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 1, 2016)

This is such a damned good looking light. I want to talk myself into saying that's a safe switch for me...


----------



## emarkd (Feb 1, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> Order is mid,low,high



Not sure if this is just a guess or if you have it on some authority, but either way I'd imagine that to be correct. It matches all the other recent small Lumintops anyway. For me that's one of their biggest weaknesses. Rey (aka ReyLight) "fixed" the copper Tool for us by having a special run made of lights with Nichia 219b, proper L>M>H order, a lowered lowest output and no PWM. I want this Ti light as well and will have one, but I think I'll sit back for a minute and see if Rey wants to do a custom run of this light, too. Are you reading this Rey?!  :laughing:

Semi-related photo of my ReyLight tool, just for inspiration:


----------



## RGRAY (Feb 1, 2016)

Here's my 4.
ToolVN cu. l,m,h
ToolVN alm. high mode only
ReyLight cu. custom l,m,h
Tool cu. regular m,l,h
A Vinh titanium would go well.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 1, 2016)

emarkd said:


> ... Rey (aka ReyLight) "fixed" the copper Tool for us by having a special run made of lights with Nichia 219b, proper L>M>H order, a lowered lowest output and no PWM. I want this Ti light as well and will have one, but I think I'll sit back for a minute and see if Rey wants to do a custom run of this light, too....



I also have the ReyLight CU Tool, and it's been in my pocket since it arrived... a really great light, and IMHO a near-perfect EDC. Now this Ti version has a couple of significant differences besides Titanium material: 

1) new "patented zero-power-consumption electronic metallic tail switch" -- I'm not sure how an electronic switch can have zero parasitic drain, but am very interested to hear more about it! The exposed, rubber switch boot on my copper tool is really the main weak point for me... not that it's failed (yet) or activated accidentally, but mainly I'm concerned that since I'm pocket carrying it will wear out sooner than later. Also, tail-standing would be a great additional feature. If Lumintop does the electronic switch right, and makes it firm enough that it won't activate every time it bumps something in my pocket, this will be a great improvement over the (already excellent) current version.

2) the pill is just threaded in place in the middle of the head -- this could be a modder's dream... or it could make fixing a broken board or lens a simple, user-performed part swap. On the other hand, it provides two additional ingress points for moisture and dust, and it could really suck if it came unscrewed in your pocket and the reflector got dirty.

The proof as they say, is in the pudding.  I'd thought my ReyLight CU was EDC nirvana, but i'll be watching this one closely... If the new design is well-executed, and if Rey does a group buy with a proper Low-Med_High mode order, I guess I'd just have to get one.


----------



## recDNA (Feb 1, 2016)

I just wonder if it is really small & light enough for keyring use?


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 1, 2016)

Existing Tools and Maratacs will not Head swap with the new TiTool.
The TiTool tailswitch might Lego with other Tools.

empty weight specs
Aluminum Tool 15 grams
Titanium Tool 22 grams
Copper Tool 30 grams


----------



## gunga (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh interesting. Nice find.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 1, 2016)

emarkd said:


> Not sure if this is just a guess or if you have it on some authority, but either way I'd imagine that to be correct. It matches all the other recent small Lumintops anyway. For me that's one of their biggest weaknesses. Rey (aka ReyLight) "fixed" the copper Tool for us by having a special run made of lights with Nichia 219b, proper L>M>H order, a lowered lowest output and no PWM. I want this Ti light as well and will have one, but I think I'll sit back for a minute and see if Rey wants to do a custom run of this light, too. Are you reading this Rey?!  :laughing:
> 
> Semi-related photo of my ReyLight tool, just for inspiration:


That's what it says on Lumintops website page for the light. If you click features it says MED, LOW, HIGH. Scroll down to #3


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 1, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> That's what it says on Lumintops website page for the light. If you click features it says MED, LOW, HIGH. Scroll down to #3



you are both right
The ReyLight version of the Lumintop Copper Tool has Low-Medium-High mode sequence. It is now made of Unobtanium (sold out).

The logo on the head tells them apart:











You can still buy the standard MLH Copper Tool in both Nichia or XPG2. The new TiTool will be MLH also, afaict so far with both LED options as well. The LMH ReyLight has a Nichia LED only, and the MLH Maratac has an XPG2 LED only. The heads are interchangeable and none of them use PWM any more.

here btw is a beamshot of the XPG2 and the Nichia versions
the 110 lumen XPG2 is 38% brighter than the 80 lumen Nichia 
the Nichia has 25% higher CRI than the XPG2





To guesstimate a TiTool price point, given that the Copper Tool is $59 on the bay, I would expect the same price for Titanium. Some of the Copper Tools were sold for $39 when first introduced. They went fast


----------



## emarkd (Feb 1, 2016)

recDNA said:


> I just wonder if it is really small & light enough for keyring use?



As always that's a personal preference. It won't be for me. I tried to carry a Promethius Beta QR-2 on my keyring for a while. That's basically a Lumintop Worm, which is basically the same light as the Tool without the tail switch. Too big; I couldn't do it. I bought the pocket clip for the Beta and its now a pocket light. But that's just my opinion. YMMV.


----------



## RGRAY (Feb 1, 2016)

recDNA said:


> I just wonder if it is really small & light enough for keyring use?



I think it's too big for key ring use.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?415129-*New*-Lumintop-Titanium-Tool

Good thread started


----------



## light-modder (Feb 1, 2016)

RGRAY what are those beads on the maratacs?


----------



## OCD (Feb 1, 2016)

RUSH FAN said:


> Let's see..
> -Titanium
> -aaa
> -electronic clicky switch
> ...



My initial thoughts too. But then I realized that my Thunite Ti Ti, that comes on in firefly mode, gets used evey night for heading to bed. I guess that could be the role of the Thrunite...my bed time light... and this new Tool could be my new aaa edc.


----------



## RGRAY (Feb 1, 2016)

light-modder said:


> RGRAY what are those beads on the maratacs?



They are Peter Atwood Terminator beads.
There are four slightly difference.
The ones with the dots are called the satelite.
This one is called rifling.



There is a cross patern and I think one other.
They very by the ring.


----------



## light-modder (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## cancow (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice, but stop with the aaa love! Aaa lights have no use in this world.


----------



## campingnut (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh my, another AAA I "need"...I just received my Reylight Cu the other day...she needs a friend...


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 2, 2016)

cancow said:


> Nice, but stop with the aaa love! Aaa lights have no use in this world.


If they didn't, this thread would not exist, nor would all the AAA lights that are out in the market, past and present.

This one looks interesting, and if I am thinking correctly, this is the first AAA with an electronic tail switch since the LF2XT.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 2, 2016)

OCD said:


> … Thunite Ti Ti, … comes on in firefly mode… this new Tool could be my new aaa edc.



The Thrunite Titanium (0.04-12-162) is the light I love to hate. It has very low CRI and a rather ugly Cool Green tint. The 0.04 lumen first mode is only visible when I wake up in pitch dark, fully adapted. The second mode is supposed to be 12 lumens, its not very bright, so the first mode is wasted most of the time, and the second mode is barely bright enough for most situations.

The Lumintop comes on at 18 lumens with Nichia (18-3-80), or at 32 lumens for Cool White (32-5-110), both far more useful than the first and second mode of the Thrunite. The 3 lumen Low of the Tool with Nichia is visible on the way to bed, before eyes are dark adapted, and the Nichia tint is just outstanding. The Thrunite high of 162 lumens is quick to drain a battery, but its definitely impressive, while the 80 lumen high of the Nichia tool is hardly anything to write home about… tradeoffs, higher CRI, lower Lumens

Bottom line, I dont use my Thrunite Titanium, oh, and the threads are an abomination, might as well throw sand in the grease. Imo, Titanium is best reserved for non twist lights, like the Tool 

just my opinions, of course, ymmv

What a Thrunite Titanium is best for, imo, is to wear a Lumintop Nichia Worm head:


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



BuildingSerenity said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?415129-*New*-Lumintop-Titanium-Tool
> 
> Good thread started



Yes, please continue discussion in Jon's thread, that's got photos and much more lively discussion. Mods, please feel free to close/merge this as you see fit.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 2, 2016)

She's a looker for sure. I will own this little jewel. I may own a few. The Copper heat dissipation is very smart. Patented Electronic Switch = Hybrid Piston Drive?? All this light needs is Rey to work his magic on it. How about a small trit slot in the Patented Electronic Switch?? That would be slick if it is thick enough to make a trit groove! 

Off topic: Jon, I agree with the nasty thread problem with some of the Ti lights. The worst I have encountered so far is the Fenix AAA. Feels like you filled it with beach sand and tried to screw it shut. I worked all the threads over with some fine stainless steal wool, 2000 grit paper, one of those nail polishing files and a dremel with polishing compound. Then some dielectric grease. It helped in a big way.


----------



## scout24 (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Merging... 

EDIT- I merged the threads backwards if that makes sense, sorry about that. Credit where due to both OP's... At least it's all under one roof... :whoopin:


----------



## Tachead (Feb 2, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> The Thrunite Titanium (0.04-12-162) is the light I love to hate. It has very low CRI and a rather ugly Cool Green tint. The 0.04 lumen first mode is only visible when I wake up in pitch dark, fully adapted. The second mode is supposed to be 12 lumens, its not very bright, so the first mode is wasted most of the time, and the second mode is barely bright enough for most situations.
> 
> The Lumintop comes on at 18 lumens with Nichia (18-3-80), or at 32 lumens for Cool White (32-5-110), both far more useful than the first and second mode of the Thrunite. The 3 lumen Low of the Tool with Nichia is visible on the way to bed, before eyes are dark adapted, and the Nichia tint is just outstanding. The Thrunite high of 162 lumens is quick to drain a battery, but its definitely impressive, while the 80 lumen high of the Nichia tool is hardly anything to write home about… tradeoffs, higher CRI, lower Lumens
> 
> ...



I think you got a bad one man. My Thrunite Ti CW is not green at all in tint(oh the tint lottery). There is also a NW version available now too. I find the low setting very useful for walking around the house at night. The medium is there if I need more brightness. As you say, the high is impressive but best used in shorter few minute bursts as the light heats up rather quickly. 

For me, a light like the Tool that starts in medium is next to useless in AAA as it immediately wrecks my night adapted eyes if I need to use it at night to go to the bathroom exc. It also has no moonlight mode which is one of my most used modes on a light like this. I personal think AAA lights are best used as bedside lights and are poor EDC's as they dont have enough capacity due to the tiny AAA(and who wants an extra cell kicking around in their pocket) and are not bright enough for a lot of daytime tasks. Plus, they are not really that much smaller then an AA or CR123a powered light. A small CR123a or 18340 light is best for me as an EDC as it is plenty small and barely noticeable when clipped to a pocket, has plenty of capacity, and is capable on outputting anywhere from 5-10 times the lumens of a AAA light(depending on model) if needed. YMMV.

This light just doesnt hit the mark for me. While the TI is nice, it is too expensive for an AAA light and has the issues (poor mode order/no moonlight) that I listed above.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm definitely getting one of these...


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Yup, on my must have list too!


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 2, 2016)

MikeSalt said:


> Yes, please continue discussion in Jon's thread, that's got photos and much more lively discussion. Mods, please feel free to close/merge this as you see fit.



Actually Mike was first, I failed to look before I posted. Im glad the mods have merged the threads.. Party is On!



Tachead said:


> … a light like the Tool that starts in medium is next to useless in AAA as it immediately wrecks my night adapted eyes if I need to use it at night to go to the bathroom exc. It also has no moonlight mode which is one of my most used modes on a light like this. I personal think AAA lights are best used as bedside lights and are poor EDC's as they dont have enough capacity due to the tiny AAA(and who wants an extra cell kicking around in their pocket) and are not bright enough for a lot of daytime tasks. ...



I have no problem accessing moonlight even when it is not first. I turn the light on into my other hand, all I see is a red glow, and switch modes to get where I want to be. Definitely not a deal breaker

I agree moonlight (less than 1 lumen) is good for fully dark adapted situations, whether its first or not.
I also agree other larger capacity batteries make better daytime lights, such as for working on a car.
However, based on weight comparisons, a light that uses a CR123 or larger battery will weigh about double or 3 times more than a AAA Tool. imo Weight tells a lot more than dimensions, when comparing edc items.

If you have not already, you may appreciate the L08 or L10-L11 lights with 4 modes and Nichia or XPG2. The modes are 0.09-3-30-90, in the order you like. And fwiw, you are not alone, I know other people, whose opinions I also respect, that wont buy a Tool with MLH modes. Personally, I prefer Medium first, as I Do carry my AAA as EDC, and moonlight is just a level I have to skip most of the time. Getting a Nichia option is more important to me than whether low comes first, ymdv


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 2, 2016)

Can't wait for this light.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 2, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> Actually Mike was first, I failed to look before I posted. Im glad the mods have merged the threads.. Party is On!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I like the L11C for sure but, another great option is the Astrolux A01. Its a pretty sweet twisty with Nichia 219b, a moonlight mode, and all for only $10. Pretty hard to beat that for the price. I just cant bring myself to spend $50+ on a AAA light, I would rather buy a nice RCR123 or 18650 for that kind of coin. YMMV.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 2, 2016)

Tachead said:


> ...another great option is the Astrolux A01….


Yes, great price, especially with Nichia. Here is a post with Lumens (0.1-7-87) and spectrum info. 




The first two modes are very low, would make a good nightlight for sure. NoPWM and HighCRI, for very little money.. only comes in Aluminum. No Titanium or copper option like the Tools, also no hat clip, no tailswitch, no tailstanding (guessing, dont own one).


----------



## Tachead (Feb 2, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> Yes, great price, especially with Nichia. Here is a post with Lumens (0.1-7-87) and spectrum info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A solid copper version is in the works too apparently.


----------



## emarkd (Feb 2, 2016)

Tachead said:


> A solid copper version is in the works too apparently.



A solid copper A01? Kinda getting off-topic here I guess but where did you see that?


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 2, 2016)

emarkd said:


> A solid copper A01? Kinda getting off-topic here I guess but where did you see that?


google says
"after the Chinese New Year, I am told a solid copper model will be made. This is a ways off, but I am starting the list now. Price right now for the solid copper would be $20."

What I like about the Astrolux is the Nichia and I agree it is a great nightlight option with LMH modes. And Im nuts for raw copper, so thanks for the encouragement

The TiTool adds Tailstanding, Tailswitch, and Titanium. The modes, being brighter and MLH, are more EDC practical, less of a nightlight.

I like both, the CW and the Nichia TiTool options, one for daytime, and one for nightime edc 
I love Nichia, but during the day the loss of brightness is limiting. Otoh in the evening I hate Cool White.

We are very fortunate to have the choice to buy so many NoPWM Nichia equipped lights… buy them all! LOL

Affinity for Human Wallet:


----------



## Tachead (Feb 2, 2016)

emarkd said:


> A solid copper A01? Kinda getting off-topic here I guess but where did you see that?



http://budgetlightforum.com/node/44125


----------



## Tixx (Feb 2, 2016)

Tachead said:


> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/44125


Thanks! Picked up a few.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 3, 2016)

The more I think of it, the more I realise that it's really great that companies like Lumintop are listening to the demands of enthusiasts such as us. Let's face it, the general public are not buying copper lights, these are for the enthusiasts. Small-batch production of L-M-H lights via Reylight compared to the usual M-L-H? No problem. Titanium light, Nichia Hi-CRI emitters? You bet! It's a great middle-ground between the mainstream manufacturers and the very respected custom modders we have on this very forum. What a great time to be a Flashaholic!


----------



## cancow (Feb 3, 2016)

So is this thing for sale or what???


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 3, 2016)

As has been mentioned before, we will probably see these listed for sale after the Chinese New Year which I believe is in a week or so.


cancow said:


> So is this thing for sale or what???


----------



## cancow (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks. Anyone know why now electronic switch on the copper version? I love the copper one, but the black rubber switch looks like it does not fit in.



RUSH FAN said:


> As has been mentioned before, we we will probably see these listed for sale after the Chinese New Year which I believe is in a week or so.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

We've had confirmation from vinhnguyen54 that there is no intention for a 'vn' special of these. Makes sense really, aluminium and copper are the better hosts for the heat his pocket rockets create. There's also several design changes between this and the other TOOLs.


----------



## chillinn (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



MikeSalt said:


> We've had confirmation from vinhnguyen54 that there is no intention for a 'vn' special of these. Makes sense really, aluminium and copper are the better hosts for the heat his pocket rockets create. There's also several design changes between this and the other TOOLs.



While those possible reasons are valid, I have a feeling the biggest reason is likely more along the lines of Vinh getting sick and tired of modding stock drivers on these tiny AAA flashlights. I think he underestimated the demand, and he's plain worn out, poor fella. He'd rather move his DriverVN2/DriverVNX2 and mod the more serious, larger, more powerful flashlights, and not develop debilitating arthritis and carpel tunnel working in these wee hosts and drivers en masse for weeks at a time. You keychain flashaholics should be ashamed of yourselves for putting him through it again and again, always ravenous for the next AAAvn. Can't you commission something larger, something more interesting once in a while? Just sayin'...


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



chillinn said:


> While those possible reasons are valid, I have a feeling the biggest reason is likely more along the lines of Vinh getting sick and tired of modding stock drivers on these tiny AAA flashlights. I think he underestimated the demand, and he's plain worn out, poor fella. He'd rather move his DriverVN2/DriverVNX2 and mod the more serious, larger, more powerful flashlights, and not develop debilitating arthritis and carpel tunnel working in these wee hosts and drivers en masse for weeks at a time. You keychain flashaholics should be ashamed of yourselves for putting him through it again and again, always ravenous for the next AAAvn. Can't you commission something larger, something more interesting once in a while? Just sayin'...



I'll do my bit, I'll order one of these in stock form with Nichia emitter. I'll be able to get more use out of my Technoline charger if I stick to NiMH rather than IMR 10440 that the vinhnguyen versions require. Can't promise that I won't be tempted by the Copper TOOLvn though :devil:


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Here a guy shows the light  It's in Chinese, I presume, so I don't get a thing, but it's cool to look at it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6PMKia16V4


----------



## cancow (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Nice! Now why no switch like that on the copper model?


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Hey thanks for the video!
Looks nice. 
Either the light is bigger than I thought it would be, or the person handling it has small hands lol!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Recessed electronic switch not unlike the Liteflux lf2xt 


cancow said:


> Nice! Now why no switch like that on the copper model?


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 4, 2016)

wolfgaze said:


> Argh, must stop viewing things which compel me to purchase them...




 may as well throw away your internet access


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 4, 2016)

cancow said:


> … why now electronic switch on the copper version?...



Lumintop wants to finish selling their stock of Copper and Aluminum Tools before the new models come out with electronic switches.



MikeSalt said:


> there is no intention for a 'vn' special of these..



Vinh wants to finish selling his stock of Copper and Aluminum Tools before the new models come out with electronic switches.



cancow said:


> … why no switch like that on the copper model?



Lumintop wants to finish selling their stock of Copper and Aluminum Tools before the new models come out with electronic switches. Why do you ask Why over and over? Dont you see we are just sharing information about a new product release?


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



RUSH FAN said:


> Hey thanks for the video!
> Looks nice.
> Either the light is bigger than I thought it would be, or the person handling it has small hands lol!




Yes! I also thought the light was way bigger. Good to know it wasn't just me, lol. 

I'm not sure I like the idea of a bigger light. The other Lumintop versions are tall enough for AAA already. hmmm.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 4, 2016)

Look at post 28. It's tight diameter wise to the AAA. The dude just has small hands is all


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 4, 2016)

Titanium Tool
Length: 2.91" (74mm)
Head Diameter: 0.56" (14.4mm)
Body Diameter: 0.56"(14.4mm)
Weight 0.78oz(22g)


Copper Tool
Length: 3.2" (81.5mm)
Head Diameter: 0.57" (14.5mm)
Body Diameter: 0.57"(14.5mm)
Weight 1.06oz(30g)

The Copper Tool is 10% longer and 0.1 mm larger in diameter than the Titanium Tool.
The Copper Tool is 36% heavier than the Titanium Tool

Bottom line, the TiTool is smaller and lighter than the CuTool


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



RUSH FAN said:


> Hey thanks for the video!
> Looks nice.
> Either the light is bigger than I thought it would be, or the person handling it has small hands lol!



That guy has tiny hands. The AAAs look like AAs or even bigger...


----------



## N_N_R (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Lol, indeed. 


@Jon, thanks for the specs that helped 


Or maybe because it's a bit shorter, it also looks "chubbier". Anyway, good to know


----------



## kreisl (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

the UI is interesting, i mean the switch.

it's not like a traditional reverse clicky because a reverse clicky can be tapped once the light is ON, see Eagtac D25A Clicky series.

and it's not like a forward clicky. the tool ti turns ON once the switch is depressed but the light is not momentary ON, it stays constant ON.

so for mode switching one cannot tap the switch, one needs to do another full click'n release.

does the Tool Copper have a traditional reverse clicky?


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



kreisl said:


> ...
> 
> does the Tool Copper have a traditional reverse clicky?



Yes.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



N_N_R said:


> Here a guy shows the light  It's in Chinese, I presume, so I don't get a thing, but it's cool to look at it
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6PMKia16V4



It's in Japanese, actually. Speaker starts with "Konnichiwa"  Not that I understood any of what followed...

Interesting video, though some of the content has me slightly worried about the execution of this light.

1) The click-off-and-then-on-again method of changing modes is pretty lame IMHO. Why not take advantage of the fact that you have an electronic switch and have shortcuts to different modes via different types of clicks (e.g., fast click = high, long click = low, double-click = medium, etc.), and have the option to click-and-hold once the light is on to cycle through the modes? I sure hope there are more UI options on this light than were demonstrated in the video.
2) If the video is any indication, Lumintop seems to be sticking with their standard Medium-Low-High mode order. Not my favorite, but if they added shortcuts to different modes via different types of clicks...  that would fix it for me.
3) I know it's hard to judge tint via a video, but dammit that beam is *yellow*. Judging from the box at the beginning with the "Cree" sticker on it, I'm presuming the emitter is an XP-G2... though it doesn't look like a CW to me.

Perhaps a member who speaks Japanese could confirm that the light demonstrated is a pre-production sample, etc.?


----------



## Thetasigma (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Costs round about $63 on the site the video links too, though I can't read a damn thing otherwise.
UI might end up killing it for me if you have to click it on and off to change modes and there are no other shortcuts. Without different clicks for shortcuts this interface would be too tedious to justify buying since I already enjoy my Copper tool.

Overall it does appear to be a little shorter due to the lack of a mechanical switch. Just checked, 2.9" vs 3.2".

I assume the yellow look is due to the white balance of the video along with the fact he is lighting up a yellow wood surface.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



Thetasigma said:


> UI might end up killing it for me if you have to click it on and off to change modes and there are no other shortcuts. Without different clicks for shortcuts this interface would be too tedious to justify buying since I already enjoy my Copper tool.



Thinking about it some more, if the switch/UI is fast enough to allow double-clicks to change modes from [on] -- i.e., really quickly off/on -- that might not be too bad. Would still prefer to also have mode shortcuts from [off] of course.



Thetasigma said:


> I assume the yellow look is due to the white balance of the video along with the fact he is lighting up a yellow wood surface.



I hope you're right... a bad yellow tint will kill it for me, regardless of how good the rest of the light ends up being.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



JKolmo said:


> That guy has tiny hands. The AAAs look like AAs or even bigger...


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



ronniepudding said:


> It's in Japanese, actually. Speaker starts with "Konnichiwa"  Not that I understood any of what followed...
> 
> Interesting video, though some of the content has me slightly worried about the execution of this light.
> 
> ...


Are we sure that clicking on and off to change modes is necessary?? I've seen people do videos and the whole time they click off and back on to change modes when in reality the light is fully capable of mode changes through soft press. I do agree with you though, that would be LAME if you had to do that.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



gurdygurds said:


> Are we sure that clicking on and off to change modes is necessary?? .



Not sure at all... I don't think Lumintop has released an official description of the UI.


----------



## kreisl (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



gurdygurds said:


> Are we sure that clicking on and off to change modes is necessary?? I've seen people do videos and the whole time they click off and back on to change modes when in reality the light is fully capable of mode changes through soft press. I do agree with you though, that would be LAME if you had to do that.



i think the video was pretty clear


----------



## jso902 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Hmm... a little worried titanium might not diffuse heat well enough.


----------



## cancow (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Why? Going to keep it on in your pants?


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



cancow said:


> Why? Going to keep it on in your pants?




Maybe he's just glad to see it...


----------



## Mountain (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

So who's going to be carrying this? Amazon, Goingear? I want to replace my Maratec twisty Ti.


----------



## READYSETGO (Feb 6, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I Like! Sign me up!


----------



## defloyd77 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



gurdygurds said:


> Are we sure that clicking on and off to change modes is necessary?? I've seen people do videos and the whole time they click off and back on to change modes when in reality the light is fully capable of mode changes through soft press. I do agree with you though, that would be LAME if you had to do that.



Those lights that people seem to (unnecessarily) click on and off are reverse clicky switches. This Tool variation seems to use a simple electronic switch, it's neither a forward clicky (with momentary on before the click) nor a reverse clicky (with momentary off after the click.) 

I think it's safe to assume the only change over the other Tools in Lumintop's lineup (other than materials) is just the switch itself. The electronics remain unchanged, which why I don't think there will be anything more to the UI than what we see in that video. I'd even hazard a guess that the old reverse clicky would work on the Ti models and the new electronic switch would work on the old models that have the reverse clicky (assuming the threads are compatible.)

I don't see it as a big deal that you have to turn the light off and on to switch modes, realistically you have to do that anyway with twisty and other clicky lights that change modes with their primary switch and if one is proficient enough, you may be able to triple click from off to get to low with minimal "preflash" from medium.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I've just ordered my Nichia 219-powered one from eBay, Cree-powered also available. I was a bit shocked actually, I thought Amazon would be the first to carry these.


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Thank you for the links

no chance they're fake?


----------



## scout24 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

BuildingSerenity- If you click on the underlined words in the above post, you are taken to the listings...


----------



## scout24 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Lol, typing at the same time...


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Well- I hope they're authentic. Seller looks legit. I ordered one


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Its from hkequipment.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Thanks for the info! I just placed an order for an XPG2. Ah, the waiting begins.


MikeSalt said:


> I've just ordered my Nichia 219-powered one from eBay, Cree-powered also available. I was a bit shocked actually, I thought Amazon would be the first to carry these.


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Thanks for the heads up! Order placed for an N219!


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



MikeSalt said:


> I've just ordered my Nichia 219-powered one…



Thanks for stepping up, I look forward to your impressions.. I was just getting ready to post the link, and came here to see you woke up earlier than I did.. LOL!

any other test volunteers, free sample with a $59 donation.. 
Lumintop TOOL Ti Titanium AAA Nichia 219 High CRI 80lm LED Flashlight

then y'all wont need to be speculatin 'bout how hot it gets, what kind of switching it has, whether its a counterfeit, etc.. just get your hot little hands on one, and tell us what you learned


----------



## Mountain (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Just ordered mine but got the XP-G2 cool white.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I like that Lumintop also makes a Ti version, but I wonder why the runtime on Low has dropped compared with the Tool clicky. :shrug:
Ti version Low: 3 Lumens/36 hours, black clicky: Low: 5 Lumens/60 hours


----------



## Thetasigma (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Regulation perhaps? At any rate I hope the first takers production samples are better than the one picture on ebay and Lumintop. The knurling is pretty rough looking in those pictures.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



kj2 said:


> black clicky: Low: 5 Lumens/60 hours



I don't trust specs until I see an independent review, specs often have copy and paste errors, for example

this review says factory specs were:
*1.5lm（60 hours**)*
you can see that the 60 hour spec on low originated with the 1.5 lumen low of the older 2 mode tool
I agree the specs for the black tool still say 60 hours, but at 5 lumens, which can not possibly be correct
imo the 5 lumen for 36 hours with XPG2 is more realistic (or 3 lumens for 36 hours with Nichia)

but keep in mind that runtime and lumens are specs that can be very misleading, for example, runtime is not at the initial lumens, the time is counted until lumens drop by 90%. I dont use my lights until they deplete by 90%, I change eneloops before brightness drops to even 50%

there is only so much power in a given battery size. Depending on how many lumens are drawn, runtime changes. imo, a AAA cell can not realistically maintain 100 lumens for a full hour (Any more than a surefire Titan Plus can produce 300 lumens for an hour, thats pure fiction), whereas on a medium of 20 lumens, I do believe a single AAA can run without dimming, for almost 3 hours. If I need 100 lumens for an hour, a single AAA light wont do the job on a single battery, but I carry extras 

as selfbuilt puts it regarding lumen specs (and imo this also applies to runtime specs)

P.S.: … _I continue to recommend that people do NOT focus on max lumens estimates at the rather arbitrary time point of 30 secs post-activation (i.e. the ANSI FL-1 standard)._ It is far more important to pay attention to the actual output/runtime graphs, as these show you how the relative output changes over time. On max, a lot of Iights tend to drop off rapidly in output, or step-down after a couple of minutes. As such, you risk being misled if you simply look at ANSI FL-1 output and runtime values for a given light. I discuss the importance of comparing runtime graphs visually on my Testing Methods - Runtimes page on flashlightreviews.ca. 









Thetasigma said:


> The knurling is pretty rough looking


It looks the same as the knurling on the latest copper tools. It is not my favorite, I think its just cheaper to make.

here are 3 different knurls Lumintop has offered, with the latest on the right


----------



## kj2 (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



jon_slider said:


> I don't trust specs until I see an independent review, specs often have copy and paste errors, for example



Yeah, that still happens to often. Don't think the Low on my 3-mode Tool is 5 lumens, but also don't rate it at 1.5 lumens.
I know how the ANSI runtime rating works. Even when the provided runtime wasn't correct when the light was released, I would expect Lumintop would update it, with the newer release.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



kj2 said:


> … Don't think the Low on my 3-mode Tool is 5 lumens, but also don't rate it at 1.5 lumens….



3 mode Lumintop Tool lights did not come with 1.5 lumen lows, although the Maratac does (also made by Lumintop):

Tool lows have evolved, in the 
2 mode with XPG it was 1.5 lumens for 60 hours, in the 
3 mode (MLH mode sequence) with XPG2 it was first a typo saying 5 lumens for 60 hours, and now 5 lumens for 36 hours. 
The 3 lumen low, for 36 hours, is with Nichia.

none of the latest specs on copper and titanium tools, claim a 60 hour runtime on low, that was a typo. I do however believe that 5 lumens low is real, as well as 3 lumen low for Nichia. There is also a 1 lumen low, in the Rey Light Tool with Nichia (LMH modes)


----------



## BuildingSerenity (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Just received ship notification


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



BuildingSerenity said:


> … I ordered one


Dont worry, be happy!
I have ordered from that company before, I would again, no problem.
let us know how it works out


BuildingSerenity said:


> Just received ship notification


congrats. Which LED did you choose?
I look forward to your impressions, it looks like a winner from where I sit..


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



BuildingSerenity said:


> Just received ship notification



I've not got a notification yet. Did you order through eBay or directly from HK Equipment?


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I placed an ebay order. Shipping notice received crazy fast, more or less in the middle of the night local HK time.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Interesting, I wonder if I don't get a shipping notification because I'm in the UK?


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I'm in Europe too (Sweden), so unless you have made a premature Brexit it shouldn't exclude you from rest-of-Europe...[emoji3]


----------



## Mountain (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Ordered mine this time yesterday and haven't received a shipping notification yet either, figured it would show sometime today. No worries.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Now I've got a shipping notification.


----------



## LAtraffic (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Nice score, apparently the Nichia is sold out already. I have a copper xpg so I guess I will wait for more to become available.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



LAtraffic said:


> Nice score, apparently the Nichia is sold out already.



This is the most exciting flashlight purchase I've made in a long time. It could turn out to be rubbish in reality, but on the face of it, there's very little not to like.


----------



## cyberescudo (Feb 10, 2016)

I am very excited by this flashlight. 
I edc many titanium items and this seems thanks also to the hi-cri nichia a obligatory addition.:twothumbs


----------



## cancow (Feb 11, 2016)

What other items do you EDC that are ti?


cyberescudo said:


> I am very excited by this flashlight.
> I edc many titanium items and this seems thanks also to the hi-cri nichia a obligatory addition.:twothumbs


----------



## SVT-ROY (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't see any listing on fleabay? Help...maybe I should just get the VN version first.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 12, 2016)

Last I saw there were XPG2's left...


SVT-ROY said:


> I don't see any listing on fleabay? Help...maybe I should just get the VN version first.


----------



## ven (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



MikeSalt said:


> This is the most exciting flashlight purchase I've made in a long time.
> 
> 
> :thinking: weeks!................ i remember the recent gizmo:naughty::nana:


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



ven said:


> :thinking: weeks!................ i remember the recent gizmo:naughty::nana:



I'm actually more excited about this than the McGizmo. For a short while at least, this will be more exclusive than the Haiku.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 12, 2016)

SVT-ROY said:


> I don't see any listing on fleabay?
> 
> here you go, CW only atm, 5 left
> Lumintop TOOL Ti Titanium AAA Cree XP-G2 R5 Cool White 110lm LED Flashlight
> ...



_click on this picture_ to learn how I found the TiTool on ebay for you:


----------



## cyberescudo (Feb 12, 2016)

cancow said:


> What other items do you EDC that are ti?



Spyderco Techno
Nitecore NWS10
WTF 2.0
Olight i7r Ti
DQG Ti lighter
Leatherman Charge TTI


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 12, 2016)

cyberescudo, you have excellent taste!






could you please post your impressions of the Olight in this thread?
and fyi, the TiTool in CW is not yet sold out


----------



## Mountain (Feb 14, 2016)

I keep a Leatherman skeletool cx on the pocket with a nebo and a Maratac Ti on the key chain. Sometimes a CRKT M-16 but usually the Leatherman. And of course my xds in .45. Can't bring a knife to a gun fight. I see a lot of people talk about what they edc but no firearm. Country permitting I would think a lot more of you would sound off on your sidearm of choice with edc. Unless talking about them is forbidden here then I'll keep it to myself. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## scout24 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not forbidden, Mountain. Let's keep the discussion about the Lumintop Titanium Tool, though. Thanks!


----------



## Mountain (Feb 14, 2016)

Well mine says it was processed through the sort facility in Hong Kong yesterday so who knows how much longer. Hence the edc discussion as I will be replacing the Maratac with the lumitop.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 15, 2016)

Mountain said:


> Maratac Ti on the key chain… I will be replacing the Maratac with the lumitop.


I look forward to your comparisons
did you get the Nichia in the tool?


----------



## LAtraffic (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



MikeSalt said:


> This is the most exciting flashlight purchase I've made in a long time. It could turn out to be rubbish in reality, but on the face of it, there's very little not to like.



It could def turn out to be rubbish, the price we pay to be flashlight junkies .... I highly doubt that will be the case though, I hope you enjoy your new light mate.


----------



## Mountain (Feb 16, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> I look forward to your comparisons
> did you get the Nichia in the tool?


 No got the CW, not a fan of the Nichia. But I will post a comparison after it arrives.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 16, 2016)

Mountain said:


> No got the CW, not a fan of the Nichia. But I will post a comparison after it arrives.



Not a fan of the Nichia? Is it the 30 lumen lower high or the CCT?


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 16, 2016)

Mountain said:


> got the CW, not a fan of the Nichia



Cool 
Since its not for the Nichia, Im curious what features the Tool has, that the Maratac lacks, for your application preference.. is it the clickie? or...

specs:
Maratac Ti 16 grams, 2.6" long, 138 lumen high
Lumintop Ti 22 grams 2.9" long, 110 lumen high

the tool is 27% heavier, and 12% longer, than the Maratac, 
and the Maratac has 25% more lumens than the Tool.

These are some of the features I like better about the Titanium Tool than the Maratac:
imo the TiTool has a better keyring attachment point than the Maratac
and the TiTool clickie is easier to operate one handed than the twisty Maratac
and titanium makes for gritty threads in a twisty, I think a clickie is a better application for Titanium
(Im new, Im not sure I like clickies yet)

Im waiting for a Copper Tool with the new clickie, I hope by then others will have shared their impressions of the button. I dont love the button on my Copper Tool, I prefer to Twist my copper Maratac, whose threads are like melted butter (I doubt anyone who has tried both, would say that about the Titanium Maratac threads)

anyway, just making conversation, Im sure the Titanium Tool will be a great addition to anyones kit, and I too prefer the CW LED for some applications, I used one today to look at things under my car.. the Nichia is a bit dim for that application.. enjoy your new TiTool.. share pictures 

here btw is the difference in the color of Tandoori Chicken with a CW Maratac on left, and NW Nichia tool on right  (I love the nichia, though I really did not need a flashlight at the restaurant.. purely entertainment)

6000k 70 CRI left, 4000k 90 CRI right.. Tandoori Chicken in purple or red tint: (I dont eat much purple food, prefer the red on right… though both are actually the same color, under the same light, or taste the same if I close my eyes, lol)


----------



## Tachead (Feb 16, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> Cool
> Since its not for the Nichia, Im curious what features the Tool has, that the Maratac lacks, for your application preference.. is it the clickie? or...
> 
> specs:
> ...



That photo really doesnt show the differences well. Here are some that show that show the differences better.
















Cool White






Nichia


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 16, 2016)

Tachead said:


> That photo really doesnt show the differences well. Here are some that show that show the differences better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice examples, yes, the chicken was confused due to overplapping spills from both LEDs.. I need to come up with a barrier so I can shoot both LEDs simultaneously, because I use an iPhone with auto white balance.. I cant set a consistent daylight if I shoot one led after the other.. ymmv

I appreciate your posts


----------



## Coup de Grace (Feb 16, 2016)

In always go for brightness because I'm colorblind.


----------



## lund1660 (Feb 16, 2016)

Will this take a 10440?


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

It has arrived. Nice build quality and N219 tint, OK beam. You do have to turn it off to change mode, kind of annoying but you get a hang of it quite quickly. I also find it OK with the M-L-H sequence.


----------



## lund1660 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Anyone know if this will take s 10440 thanks


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



JKolmo said:


> … You do have to turn it off to change mode... I also find it OK with the M-L-H sequence.



Congratulations!
Do you have the rubber clickie switch version of the Tool also, to compare and contrast the switches?

Im guessing the TiTool switch only clicks once, whereas the other Tool versions click on the way down, and again on the way up, twice as noisy.. I agree Medium first is very convenient, no need to click through Low first to get useable light for many uses. And in theory you could hand someone the light, and they wont be as confused..

btw, I have a friend that has owned a Maratac for years, he just found out, from me, that it has 3 modes! (also MLH) True story!

Im tempted by the TiTool switch because it allows tailstanding, unlike the earlier Tool's rubber clickie.. 

thanks for the photo too btw, enjoy!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Congratulations on your new light!
I don't know where mine is...
The tracking number is not up to date
It keeps saying "Processed thru ISC sort facility Los Angeles' and it hasn't changed since 2/12. Weird.



JKolmo said:


> It has arrived. Nice build quality and N219 tint, OK beam. You do have to turn it off to change mode, kind of annoying but you get a hang of it quite quickly. I also find it OK with the M-L-H sequence.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



JKolmo said:


> You do have to turn it off to change mode, kind of annoying but you get a hang of it.



How fast will the light recognize clicks and be ready for the next input? If it's on, can you quick-double-click to get to the next mode, or do you need to pause between clicks?

Also, is the zero parasitic drain feature for real?


----------



## lund1660 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Looks like the price went up twenty bucks now $79.00. That sucks.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



JKolmo said:


> It has arrived. Nice build quality and N219 tint, OK beam. You do have to turn it off to change mode, kind of annoying but you get a hang of it quite quickly. I also find it OK with the M-L-H sequence.



Congratulations. I'm on holiday at the moment so I hope I've got a 'sorry we missed you' card hanging through the door tomorrow. I can pick it up Saturday then.


----------



## tjdean01 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Wow, I'm liking this! I'd paint the brass ring blue! Only 30 min on high but still, I don't have my light on high very often. And I see it has a nice deep reflector and a nice hotspot with smooth spill beam pattern. I'm unhappy with my Fenix e99Ti because of the beam which has so much side spill it gets in my eyes. I need a solid replacement! 

Any beam shots of this further back on a flat wall?


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



lund1660 said:


> Looks like the price went up twenty bucks now $79.00. That sucks.



Yeah that's pretty ridiculous. It was too expensive already for a AAA light imo. You can get a LOT better lights then this for the same or just a bit more. A Zebralight SC63w is only $6 more for crap sakes lol. It is a nice light though if you are into AAA lights. But, hard to justify the price(for me anyway) when you can get a BL-348 for $7, an Astrolux A01 for $10, a Thrunite Ti for $25, exc.


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

It's nice. But not $79 nice.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



gunga said:


> It's nice. But not $79 nice.




+1


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Okay I will play devil's advocate on this one. Let the flames throw lol!
This has an electronic click switch, not mechanical guys. The only other aaa electronic click switch I know of is the LF2XT, and that one is no longer made. Prices of those are now in the hundreds. Even the soon to be released new Ti Preon 1 is also a mechanical switch. They are targeting that retail at 70.00 plus


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

It was set at $59. The price jump does not seem justified.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



gunga said:


> It's nice. But not $79 nice.



+2

It was priced correctly $20 ago...


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



RUSH FAN said:


> Okay I will play devil's advocate on this one. Let the flames throw lol!
> This has an electronic click switch, not mechanical guys. The only other aaa electronic click switch I know of is the LF2XT, and that one is no longer made. Prices of those are now in the hundreds. Even the soon to be released new Ti Preon 1 is also a mechanical switch. They are targeting that retail at 70.00 plus



Its not even a good electronic click switch though(it has to be clicked on and off to cycle modes). Plus, a clicky isnt essential to a lot of people. In fact I prefer a twisty for most AAA lights for their silent late night operation(bedside table light is my main use for AAA lights, for anything else I would go with something else with higher output and longer runtimes). The Eagletac D25A Ti is only $65 and is larger(more material), has many more modes and features, has a much nicer 2 stage GITD switch, and comes with a nice belt case and better lanyard. I think the original $59 price point was fair but, its still too much for me for a limited use AAA light. YMMV


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

It's not an electronic switch on the d25A


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



gunga said:


> It's not an electronic switch on the d25A



Either way, driver controlled or electronic, it is a better system then this light imo. 2 stage with a soft press for mode changes, no clicking on and off to change modes. 

I will edit my post.


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

You are comparing a reverse clicky with an electronic switch. That is not a really valid comparison. If you want a reverse clicky, go buy a copper tool. This one is a basic electronic switch. Click on - click off. Much like those on Tain custom ti lights or electronic switches for sunwayman v10r ti etc. Pretty neat because it doesn't require a separate circuit path for the switch. I still think $59 is more fair but the Eagletac comparison is not really relevant.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



gunga said:


> You are comparing a reverse clicky with an electronic switch. That is not a really valid comparison. If you want a reverse clicky, go buy a copper tool. This one is a basic electronic switch. Click on - click off. Much like those on Tain custom ti lights or electronic switches for sunwayman v10r ti etc. Pretty neat because it doesn't require a separate circuit path for the switch. I still think $59 is more fair but the Eagletac comparison is not really relevant.



My point is just that the Lumintop is overpriced. The D25A is another Ti light I just used it as a reference. Its not like an electroinic switch costs way more in fact, it may cost less who knows. And, even if the electronic switch is "neat" it is still annoying and slower to have to turn the light off then on again to change modes if my understanding is right and that's how the mode changing works on this light?


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes. It uses the normal tool circuit i suspect. The electronic switch is neat. It allows tailstanding. It's quiet. It's not the end all and be all. It will cost more. 

I understand what you're trying to convey. But this is a niche light for niche uses. I agree the price is too high at $79, but the D25A is not a great comparison. Retail price for the latest version is around $78. Street prices vary, especially when looking at the older version (I've seen $40), but it's apples and oranges. 

I got a ti olight s30 for a similar price. That has an electronic switch but runs on 18650. It can be argued that it's much more useful than the D25A and the ti tool. But it's bigger. 

Again. Just not a super relevant comparison (in my opinion). 

The lf2xt is sorta comparable at its retail price ($60-70?) not the hundreds they fetch now.

I mean the ultratac k18 is an AAA light with electronic side switch for $25-29 in steel or brass. That is also a comparable.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

gunga said:


> Yes. It uses the normal tool circuit i suspect. The electronic switch is neat. It allows tailstanding. It's quiet. It's not the end all and be all. It will cost more.
> 
> I understand what you're trying to convey. But this is a niche light for niche uses. I agree the price is too high at $79, but the D25A is not a great comparison. Retail price for the latest version is around $78. Street prices vary, especially when looking at the older version (I've seen $40), but it's apples and oranges.
> 
> ...



I dont see why you feel that way. It is a multi mode full titanium light with a clicky, a reflector/glass lens, a pocket clip, and is available with a Nichia 219b as well. The only difference is its AA powered and doesnt have an electronic switch. I think it is quite valid for a price comparison at least. The extra titanium used alone should account for any increase in price that the electronic switch may bring(I suspect this is minimal if any). But hey, we are all entitled to an opinion. 

Either way, we agree $79 is too much.


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Yah. Too much.


----------



## lund1660 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Well bought two with a best offer of $50.00 each, does anyone know if this will take a 10440?


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Not 100% sure but I suspect it uses the standard tools circuit. The latest one does NOT support 10440.


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Gunga, have you burned one out or lost modes trying to use 10440? I've had no problems personally on a few I've been using 10440s with :naughty:.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I suspect it's easier for me to say this since I got one at the lower price, but $79 is about the same price as a Nitecore EC11 costs here in the UK. Now to have a titanium light with a Nichia emitter, that's still a bargain.


----------



## gunga (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I have not. I am basing this on manufacturer specs for the latest tool circuit. I believe the older one could use 10440 (unofficially). The newest ones, perhaps not. 

I have not tried and have no interest in doing so.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



MikeSalt said:


> I suspect it's easier for me to say this since I got one at the lower price, but $79 is about the same price as a Nitecore EC11 costs here in the UK. Now to have a titanium light with a Nichia emitter, that's still a bargain.



Yeah but the EC11 is 900 lumens and has way more features and modes. Not to mention comes with more accessories. The Nichia option is nice(although just a choice by the manufacturer it doesnt really cost much more then a Cree). And, titanium is just bling really. It is actually considerably less conductive and makes the light run hotter and dissipate heat less efficiently. It also isnt particularly scratch resistant in the alloy/heat treatment combination they often use in flashlights. Its considerably heavier then aluminum as well. It is definitely more expensive then aluminum though.

I dont think $59 was unreasonable but, $79 is just too much imo.


----------



## lund1660 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

So who is going to try a 10440?


----------



## gunga (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

How about you? You have 2.


----------



## lund1660 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I will, ones going to my dad, got a tracking number but no movement yet


----------



## kreisl (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



Tachead said:


> I dont think $59 was unreasonable but, $79 is just too much imo.



There is a group buy posted on the other forum with a significant $ off. Limited to 200pcs. Maybe he is going to repost the deal on this forum too:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?415825-Group-Buy-Lumintop-Tool-Ti-AAA


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

The Greatest Man on Youtube, Virtuovice, has just posted a video on this light. I love this guy.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Could someone who has this light please comment on how (well) the switch works?

1) _Speed/Responsiveness _-- When it's on, can you quick-double-click to get to the next mode, or do you need to pause between clicks?
2) _Mechanical Firmness_ -- How likely is it to turn on in one's pocket?
3) _Parasitic Drain_ -- Early specs suggested there would be _none_...


----------



## phosphor22 (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Just watched this video -- thanks gurdygurds - love it. Ronniepudding - at end of the video you can see a kind-of demo of clicking through the modes. 
Also ordered this morning in group buy on CPF. see link in kreisl's post above.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

No sweat. I found Virtuovice while looking for knife reviews and low and behold he's a flashlight junky as well. My favorite Youtube channel ever.....by far. I wish he was my uncle.



phosphor22 said:


> Just watched this video -- thanks gurdygurds - love it. Ronniepudding - at end of the video you can see a kind-of demo of clicking through the modes.
> Also ordered this morning in group buy on CPF. see link in kreisl's post above.


----------



## ronniepudding (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



phosphor22 said:


> Just watched this video -- thanks gurdygurds - love it. Ronniepudding - at end of the video you can see a kind-of demo of clicking through the modes.



Thanks, I just watched it myself... and thanks Gurdygurds for posting the heads-up. In the video, Virtuovice says it's unlikely to activate accidentally, and that seems reasonable given the design. The switch _looks _like it's well executed, has short travel, doesn't bind, etc. -- and it _looks _pretty responsive while he's demoing it, but I didn't see him do a double-click. I'd still like to hear confirmation from someone who has it in hand.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

+1


gurdygurds said:


> The Greatest Man on Youtube, Virtuovice, has just posted a video on this light. I love this guy.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Mine was at home waiting for me. The box looks bigger in pictures than it is in reality so the postman managed to squeeze it through the letterbox. First impressions, absolutely love it, lovely floody beam, colour rendering and tint to match my Haiku and feels exquisite. Yes, clicking off then on again is not as convenient as a reverse-clicky, but equally it is more convenient than a twisty. Spacing between medium and high isn't easily perceptible, so for those not in such a hurry to be the first, I'd get the Reylight version instead.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



MikeSalt said:


> ...Reylight version instead.



TiTool N219 modes 18-3-80 (22%-4%-100%)
ReyTiTool N219 modes 0.8-16-80 (1%-20%-100%)

the main brightness difference is that the ReyTiTool has a much lower low, which I prefer.

for the person that keeps asking about 10440, thats a can of worms.. Have you read the voltage specifications on the product page? Click here to find the product page. That would probably end your questions. 

if not, read more here:
"One detail that I would make clear is that, according to the manufacturer, the use of *10440 batteries will damage the flashlight irreversibly*."

and here



vinhnguyen54 said:


> Why putting an IMR10440 in a regular AAA light is bad:





vinhnguyen54 said:


> 1. LED mounted on aluminum MBPCB/Heat sink. Aluminum sounds good but the LED actually sits on an insulator layer which doesn't relive heat from the LED fast enough when over driven with a IMR10440.
> 
> 2. Circuit components are typically rated about 2V to boost max efficiency. When you put in 4.2V things goes into direct drive and all sort of things like transistors can overheat and go. Power=Current*Volatge, A linear relation, Upping voltage surpasses the max power handling of all parts and they will inevitable fail.
> 
> ...


link



vinhnguyen54 said:


> I will not be doing a ToolVN Ti run. I will only have copper and Aluminum. Thanks!


link



emarkd said:


> Its been pointed out to me that this light was never meant to support 10440 and they could quickly damage these lights. I know of at least one that now has a destroyed boost driver because of trying to use 10440, so it'll no longer function with primaries or eneloops.


link



jon_slider said:


> Tools are not rated for 10440 voltage but:





jon_slider said:


> http://www.fstoplights.com/lumintop-tool-copper-xp-g2-r5-110-lumens-limited-edition-aaa-flashlight/ says
> "10440 supported
> The Tool AAA Copper unofficially supports 10440 lithium cells - for super-output (up to 250 lumens)
> Do take note that once 10440 is used for a long time - the Tool AAA may not work on normal AAAs again"



fwiw, the Eagletac D25aaa can be had with N219 and is rated for 10440.


----------



## Mountain (Feb 19, 2016)

Brighter's better and clicky.


jon_slider said:


> Cool
> Since its not for the Nichia, Im curious what features the Tool has, that the Maratac lacks, for your application preference.. is it the clickie? or...
> 
> specs:
> ...


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 19, 2016)

Mountain said:


> Brighter's better and clicky.


The Maratac is smaller, lighter, and brighter than the TiTool. But, I think both is best , and for sure the new clickie interests me..

Im looking forward to peoples impressions as they start to arrive..


----------



## Mountain (Feb 20, 2016)

Because of lack of use my wife now has the Maratac on her key chain therefore the tool is smaller lighter and brighter than what I have now which is nothing. Lol. Really I just couldn't get use to the twisty, I gotta have a clicky. I keep a thorfire pf01 in my sleeve pocket at work and it gets more use than the maratec did so it's gone.As far as the whole difference between tints with CW/Nichia... Well I use my lights for work reading numbers looking for names and such in the dark. I just need bright not true to color tint. Just received a shipping update, it's in my home town! Should get it today or tomorrow! Will post some pics.


jon_slider said:


> The Maratac is smaller, lighter, and brighter than the TiTool. But, I think both is best , and for sure the new clickie interests me..
> 
> Im looking forward to peoples impressions as they start to arrive..


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 20, 2016)

Mountain said:


> I just couldn't get use to the twisty, I gotta have a clicky


That makes sense. The Maratacs are very hard to twist when the O ring is new, (and I sometimes break in a Maratac with the Oring removed at first). Also Titanium imo is not very smooth for a twisty thread, I think you made the better choice, Titanium is best with Clickie imo.

I hope you enjoy your new light, Im jealous, but holding out for the copper version..


----------



## Mountain (Feb 21, 2016)

Well got my tool in the mail yesterday and tried it out last night. Wow. Awesome little floody light. The clicky switch is so easy to turn on you can use your fingernail. Yet since it's flush with the end there's not a big worry it will get turned on by accident. Took the dogs for a walk in the woods last night and medium (32 lumens) was more than enough to light the path and surrounding areas. I did however swap out the keychain clasp for the one on my streamlight nano, works great. Overall very happy I bought this. If your on the fence about getting one go for it, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 21, 2016)

Mountain said:


> … If your on the fence about getting one go for it, you won't be disappointed!



thanks, my wallet hates you, LOL
I caved and ordered the ReyLight TiTool with N219 and LMH modes


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 21, 2016)

HA! Right there with ya jon. Lower price, better mode sequence, better levels. Seems like a no-brainer.


jon_slider said:


> thanks, my wallet hates you, LOL
> I caved and ordered the ReyLight TiTool with N219 and LMH modes


----------



## Mountain (Feb 21, 2016)

Paid $59 for mine and it's personal preference but I like M-L-H mode sequence myself. Using M the most it works for me, but to each their own! Enjoy fellas!.


gurdygurds said:


> HA! Right there with ya jon. Lower price, better mode sequence, better levels. Seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 21, 2016)

Mountain said:


> Paid $59 for mine and it's personal preference but I like M-L-H mode sequence myself. Using M the most it works for me, but to each their own! Enjoy fellas!.



You too! I enjoy learning about how others use their lights.

I agree M is most used, and I like M first too, but I want Nichia so I get L first, (for less but I have to delay gratification for a month . I can deal with either first mode setup, if it gets me the LED I want. 

I also respect that you wanted the brighter light with the XPG2, and there are times I do too. otoh, the Nichia LED is a personal favorite due to my strong priority on High CRI..

courses for horses, you do real work with your lights, where brightness matters more than CRI.. totally respect that
im just an old guy entertaining myself with LED tints, CRI, copper's antibacterial properties, and similar trivia…
any price over $20 is an initial deterrent to participation for me, but, the taste of quality lasts long after the price is forgotten 

besides, these things are easy to resell.. or so I tell myself as my accumulation grows.. LOL

BOTH is BEST!..


----------



## tjdean01 (Feb 22, 2016)

Why is this only rated 30min on high when the Maratac Rev 3 is over an hour?


----------



## Mountain (Feb 22, 2016)

"besides, these things are easy to resell.. or so I tell myself as my accumulation grows.. LOL". John I tell my wife the same thing.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 22, 2016)

tjdean01 said:


> Why is this only rated 30min on high when the Maratac Rev 3 is over an hour?



runtime is very misleading, that does not mean an hour at the initial brightness, it means an hour by which time brightness fell to 10% of initial value. Nobody in their right batteries would actually call that kind of dim output a High. 

background reading, click the links for more detailP.S.: Despite the above, I continue to recommend that people do NOT focus on max lumens estimates at the rather arbitrary time point of 30 secs post-activation (i.e. the ANSI FL-1 standard). It is far more important to pay attention to the actual output/runtime graphs, as these show you how the relative output changes over time. On max, a lot of Iights tend to drop off rapidly in output, or step-down after a couple of minutes. As such, you risk being misled if you simply look at ANSI FL-1 output and runtime values for a given light. I discuss the importance of comparing runtime graphs visually on my Testing Methods - Runtimes page on flashlightreviews.ca.

here is an old maratac test (click that link for more details) that shows it took about 34 minutes on an alkaline to get to a 50% drop in brightness (Im reading from the legend box)





here is the same light but using an Ultimate Lithium, 1 hour 37 minutes to 50%





note the two tests above are different by 1 full hour of runtime, based on different battery types

now for the punchline, here is a Lumintop Tool, that ran for pretty much exactly the same amount of time as the Maratac (when both use the same battery type):
here is his test of an old Lumintop Tool, 1 hour 34 minutes to 50%





Moral of the story, there is only so much energy in a AAA battery. No matter what light you put it in, it will only last as long as any other light, assuming the same brightness, and the same battery.

in practical terms, and imho, an AAA battery cannot sustain 100+ lumens for more than about 30 minutes. But it can go for several hours at 30 lumens. For me, the AAA format is most suited to run on Medium for long periods. The High is mostly for short periods, less than 5 minutes at a time mostly.. just my opinions, others may differ

note I give links to back up my opinions, I invite others to do the same 
bottom line, any single AAA light will perform similar to any other in terms of runtime, for me what matters more than runtime is tint and CRI, which is why I avoid most XPG2 lights, and get really excited about the Nichia 219 being offered as an option (I usually have to pay someone to swap out a Cool White LED when I want High CRI)


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Just got it. Below is a size comparison with some other aaa size lights. I have a Prometheus titanium clip on it. Yes, I know that it looks funky with it on, but I much prefer this clip than the friction clip it came with[emoji1] 




Lumintop ti tool 
Muhaha ti host lf2xt
Preon I (1st generation )
Thorfire ts07


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Thanks for the photo. Any chance the darksucks clip fits on it!!!


RUSH FAN said:


> Just got it. Below is a size comparison with some other aaa size lights. I have a Prometheus titanium clip on it. Yes, I know that it looks funky with it on, but I much prefer this clip than the friction clip it came with[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Yes, that is a darksucks clip on it. Originally made for lf2xt. 


gurdygurds said:


> Thanks for the photo. Any chance the darksucks clip fits on it!!!


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Sorry man I meant the Darksucks clip for the classic Preon.


RUSH FAN said:


> Yes, that is a darksucks clip on it. Originally made for lf2xt.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Preon 1 clip won't fit. Neck too narrow. Sorry brother...


gurdygurds said:


> Sorry man I meant the Darksucks clip for the classic Preon.


----------



## gunga (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Darn. Needs a super rare clip.


----------



## tjdean01 (Feb 22, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> runtime is very misleading, that does not mean an hour at the initial brightness, it means an hour by which time brightness fell to 10% of initial value. Nobody in their right batteries would actually call that kind of dim output a High.
> 
> background reading, click the links for more detailP.S.: Despite the above, I continue to recommend that people do NOT focus on max lumens estimates at the rather arbitrary time point of 30 secs post-activation (i.e. the ANSI FL-1 standard). It is far more important to pay attention to the actual output/runtime graphs, as these show you how the relative output changes over time. On max, a lot of Iights tend to drop off rapidly in output, or step-down after a couple of minutes. As such, you risk being misled if you simply look at ANSI FL-1 output and runtime values for a given light. I discuss the importance of comparing runtime graphs visually on my Testing Methods - Runtimes page on flashlightreviews.ca.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. It is as I would have initially assumed, considering the LED is the same. I am leaning towards the Maratec vs the Tool mainly for size and beam clarity. I'm learning toward aluminum too, for the much lower price and ability to simply touch it up with black marker when I scratch it. Thanks again! 

About lumens, I'm fine usually using 10 lm in the dark. There are times when inspecting a basement of a home through windows for my job that I need more. I need that to have a strong hotspot and when I KNOW I'm going out to do external inspections I'll simple grab my large worklight but in a pinch to always have 100 lm with me is very nice.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 25, 2016)

Only nitpicky fault I can pick at the moment is that it's obvious that the knurling tool slipped at some point, so the knurling at the base of the head has a slight discontinuity in the pattern. Other than that, incredibly happy with this light.


----------



## phosphor22 (Feb 25, 2016)

MikeSalt said:


> Only nitpicky fault I can pick at the moment is that it's obvious that the knurling tool slipped at some point, so the knurling at the base of the head has a slight discontinuity in the pattern. Other than that, incredibly happy with this light.



I've been looking for more info about the beam characteristics and noted that earlier you mentioned it was a floody beam; don't know if you have the copper reylight, but I have that - if so is the beam similar?


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 25, 2016)

phosphor22 said:


> is the beam similar?


I would also like to see a side by side beam photo of the CU and Ti Tool 
I would also like to know if the TiTool clickie, works on a CuTool and vice versa

my guess is that the current model Maratac, Tool, and Worm use the same reflector, 

I also believe the heads are Lego able from Tool to Maratac both ways. The Worm head works on the Tool and Maratac, but the Worm body wont light Maratac nor Tool heads. The worm threads are too short.

the TiTool is the first to use the brass pill module and split head design. The head and body are threaded differently and are not Lego compatible with the others mentioned above.


----------



## lund1660 (Feb 27, 2016)

Got my lights in tried a 10440, lost low and median but high is incredible. Put in an eneloop and all modes work perfect.


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 27, 2016)

Same . This is the only AAA sized light I've owned of that won't accept them, but fortunately it didn't cause any damage. Just one real BRIGHT high mode!

Maybe a candidate for a driver swap?


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 27, 2016)

Another 5 minutes legoing and I discovered that when the Lumintop Ti Tool tail is used on a Maratac Cu or Lumintop Copper Tool with a 10440, it limits to one high mode - so the e-tail from the Lumintop Ti Tool is the culprit. If a Maratac Cu or Lumintop Copper Tool tail is used on the Lumintop Ti Tool body with a 10440, you get all three (brighter) modes :thumbsup:.

Here's a quick lego photo:




Cheers,
David


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 27, 2016)

lund1660 said:


> Got my lights in tried a 10440, lost low and median but high is incredible. Put in an eneloop and all modes work perfect.



Thanks for reporting your experiment. Glad the circuit was not damaged for primary battery use.



write2dgray said:


> the e-tail from the Lumintop Ti Tool is the culprit. If a … Lumintop Copper Tool tail is used on the Lumintop Ti Tool body with a 10440, you get all three (brighter) modes :thumbsup:.



great sleuthing! Do you use protected cells (link)?

Discussion about my LiIon safety concerns in unprotected lights with unprotected cells, here: 10440 LiIon


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 27, 2016)

jon_slider said:


> ... The Maratac, Lumintop Tool (Copper, Alum, Ti, Rey Light Tool (Copper and Ti) and Worm (Copper, Stainless and Alum) in their present versions all use the same NoPwm driver afaik. I would expect them to react the same way. ...


I own all of these models (including all PWM and noPWM Maratacs) and they work perfectly with 10440 in my experience, YMMV .


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 27, 2016)

write2dgray said:


> I own all of these models (including all PWM and noPWM Maratacs) and they work perfectly with 10440 in my experience, YMMV .



thanks!, I edited that out after digesting your post better.. much appreciate the clarifications regardless

now about that protection? (maybe in the other thread would be better)


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 28, 2016)

Posted in another thread, but wanted to update here - it appears my Lumintop Tool Ti e-tail operates with all three modes (albeit a bit erratically?) using li-ion, IF they are at ~3.8 Volts or below.


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 28, 2016)

write2dgray said:


> Lumintop Tool Ti e-tail operates with all three modes (albeit a bit erratically?) using li-ion, IF they are at ~3.8 Volts or below.



Thanks for the great info. 
For others considering the perils of crossing over into the dark side of the Force in pursuit of a 
Sith Light Sabre, 






here is a link to the LiIon thread that explores the pros and cons of factory unsanctioned use of 10440 in a Tool.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 28, 2016)

Hey Jon!
Got a laugh from your above Star Wars reference!


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I'm afraid I've not got a TOOL Cu to do any beam comparisons, sorry.


----------



## gunga (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Keep in mind, Li-on should be charged around 3-3.5V, so half the battery is used up at that point.


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Oh yeah, it's no good to me on li-ion for sure operating with half charged batteries. I'd be interested to hear if others can confirm the same findings (e-tail only works at ~3.8V and below).


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 28, 2016)

write2dgray said:


> … Lumintop Tool Ti e-tail operates with all three modes… using li-ion, IF they are at ~3.8 Volts or below.



Is it a Feature, or a Bug?

For someone that wants a Single Mode light that turns on at High Turbo first, the appearance of 3 modes is a protection feature that indicates the battery level has fallen to 50%. 

Imagine being a Jedi wielding your Light Sabre in pitched battle, when suddenly the Sabre Beam Shuts OFF. This is your signal to beat a hasty retreat using the remaining power to illuminate your route to the recharging station. Or, alternatively, to quickly reload a fresh Battery Pack, defeat the Invaders, and save the Princess!

now back to our regularly scheduled program
Im expecting my TiTool Light Sabre to arrive in a couple of weeks


----------



## jon_slider (Feb 28, 2016)

double tap


----------



## blanex1 (Feb 29, 2016)

i really would love owning the copper lumintop tool!just for a pocket torch and night time bedside reader,lost my only other pocket-pal streamlight micro about one year ago!and probably this would replace it nicely.


----------



## light-modder (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I'd love to have a ReyLight copper tool. Speaking of that I should order the ti ReyLight while I can.


----------



## write2dgray (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I'm in for a Reylight Ti as well.

I've got a few extra Reylight copper, pm me if I can hook you back up , I think you sent a package my way today.


----------



## kreisl (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



gunga said:


> Darn. Needs a super rare clip.



de nu preon 1 clip fits.

even better than what ive seen so far in dis thread.

perfect fit.

perfect.


----------



## gunga (Mar 3, 2016)

Cool. Can they be purchased? Any pix?


----------



## kreisl (Mar 3, 2016)

pix yes. ( give me a day or 2 )

purchased? i dunno


----------



## gunga (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Wow. That would be awesome. Seems like a nice clip. Looking forward to pix!


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Post #193


RUSH FAN said:


> *[Old] Preon 1 clip won't fit*. Neck too narrow.



Post #216


kreisl said:


> de *nu preon 1 clip fits*.



I just got off the phone to 47s and they confirm the old and new clips are not interchangeable.. so, yes, Its possible the new preon clip fits.. and they said no, the New clips can not be purchased separately. (The old ones can)

left to right, 
darksucks Titanium clip for old Preons, stock clip on old Black Preon, new Blue Preon with the new factory clip





another similar clip is on the Eagletac D25aaa, maybe someone can report if fits a Tool


----------



## kreisl (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

actually the thrunite ti5 ti5t clip fits too. it's a bit longer, though, so it doesn't look as perfectly looking as the preon clip. i don't know about d25aaa clip, i wouldn't want to sacrifice an eagtac clip for the tool


----------



## phosphor22 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Thanks Kreisl for posting all the photos - they are very helpful - Yeah that Preon clip is fine!


----------



## gunga (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Wow! I need to get a preon clip!


----------



## kreisl (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

size comparison:






front view clip:






tool ti does have a gap for no reason, see also lumintop website:






ring of the clip fits perfectly in that gap, directly below o-ring, perfect:


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



kreisl said:


> tool ti does have a gap for no reason, see also lumintop website
> 
> ring of the clip fits perfectly in that gap, directly below o-ring, perfect:



:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
I nominate kreisl for Best Original Lego of 2016.. thanks for the great pics too!

On a Copper Tool even though there is no extra gap at the end of the tailcap… Im guessing the Preon clip would still fit, hoping someone confirms the tailswitch still works too, with a photo


----------



## rdnesh69 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Ok so,the real question is... Which of these clips is sourceable on it's own???


----------



## gunga (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I think the Preon clip will be available. Just not yet.


----------



## rdnesh69 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Gotcha


----------



## kreisl (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Did NE1 try to short the tailcap with an amp meter? 

Surprise surprise :twothumbs


----------



## LAtraffic (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I took the plunge, ordered one from rey with nichia in it. Now the waiting game....


----------



## LAtraffic (Mar 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



kreisl said:


> Did NE1 try to short the tailcap with an amp meter?
> 
> Surprise surprise :twothumbs



what was the result?


----------



## Espionage Studio (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I have always liked the plain look of the Darksucks Ti clip. I'm happy to see that it fits on the Tool! Thanks for the pics kreisl


----------



## gunga (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

That's a new preon clip. Not a dark sucks.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Mar 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Thanks gunga, good to know ;-)


----------



## jon_slider (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Shipped!: LUMITNTOP‬ 
I don't mind if they spell it Wrom.. LOL


----------



## hbk_rey (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Sub-ed.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I kinda like Wrom, sounds Sci-Fi


----------



## ShishouMatt (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Higher volt Lithium batteries work if you turn the light on by screwing it instead of the button.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



ShishouMatt said:


> Higher volt Lithium batteries work if you turn the light on by screwing it instead of the button.




Lithium or Li-ION?


----------



## ShishouMatt (Apr 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



Ladd said:


> Lithium or Li-ION?



Lithium-Ion rechargeable.


----------



## SixCats! (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Jon, awesome if you are receiving a WROM. Instant COLLECTORS item!

SixCats!


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



SixCats! said:


> WROM. Instant COLLECTORS item!



LOL! Yes, the copper Wrom with Nichia is on the bay for just $40.. its by far my favorite "drop in" for my Maratac
its actually listed as a Worm if anyone is looking.. ;-)


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

TiTool on Sale



boogietrain said:


> http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_326612.html
> use coupon code 219BT and it should come down to $36.99.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

That is a great deal and the ti tool is a great light


----------



## Ladd (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



jon_slider said:


> TiTool on Sale



Thanks for the tip. Classic Barlow and Maratac seem to go together nicely!


----------



## wolfgaze (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



jon_slider said:


> TiTool on Sale



Thanks for the heads up! I'm very close to ordering a couple...

However I've never used the Gearbest website before... I got to the checkout and they list the shipping options... The '*Flat Rate*' shipping they say is free and 15-30 business days transit time, however there is also a '*Priority Direct*' option which is also free and instead *7-10* business days transit time... Unless I'm missing something, I don't see why anyone would want to opt for the longer transit time at the same zero shipping cost... So I want to go with the *Priority Direct* option, yes?

Lastly, do those of you who order from Gearbest provide them with your real phone # and primary email address? I've never ordered direct from a Chinese company before and the last thing I want is to receive any unsolicted phone calls or emails after furnishing my information, lol...

Thanks!


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I cant answer questions about gearbest, I have not used them myself, just sharing info.

fwiw, there are 4 versions of the TiTool, one is MLH, the other is LMH (ReyLight version), and they also have XP-G2 and Nichia versions for both.
Read this thread for more info on switch differences between Ti and CU
Read this thread for a discount on the LMH version

fwiw the LMH versions have a lower low than the MLH versions

Similarly the Copper Tool offers both LEDs in MLH. there is a coupon code available for the CuTool also, contact M4D M4X for the code. Lastly, I still have a spare CuTool w Nichia and LMH modes available, PM me if interested.

And for anyone wanting a spare Stainless pocket clip, as on the TiTool, see this post

fwiw, Im just a consumer, Im not affiliated with any of the links Im sharing.


----------



## geokite (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



wolfgaze said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'm very close to ordering a couple...
> 
> However I've never used the Gearbest website before... I got to the checkout and they list the shipping options... The '*Flat Rate*' shipping they say is free and 15-30 business days transit time, however there is also a '*Priority Direct*' option which is also free and instead *7-10* business days transit time... Unless I'm missing something, I don't see why anyone would want to opt for the longer transit time at the same zero shipping cost... So I want to go with the *Priority Direct* option, yes?
> 
> ...



I've ordered through Gearbest before (a couple of DQG spys and related accessories) . Opted for the 7-10 days, don't remember it taking more than 10 business days. Ya, don't know why they even have that option for slower shipping. I provided correct contact numbers with the mindset that they might be needed by a local shipper if something goes wrong. Have not had any negative repercussions. 

Steve


----------



## wolfgaze (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



geokite said:


> I've ordered through Gearbest before (a couple of DQG spys and related accessories) . Opted for the 7-10 days, don't remember it taking more than 10 business days. Ya, don't know why they even have that option for slower shipping. I provided correct contact numbers with the mindset that they might be needed by a local shipper if something goes wrong. Have not had any negative repercussions.
> 
> Steve



Appreciate the feedback Steve, thanks! I've gone ahead and placed my order with GB for 2 of these lights...


----------



## Koam (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

This is a bit confusing, but if the Prometheus clip fits the old Preon and the old Preon clips fit the Copper Tool, then the Prometheus clips will fit the Copper Tool? 

Seems like the Copper Tool should come without the clip installed. It seems the clip scratches the copper trying to remove it.


----------



## wolfgaze (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Anyone know if the Lumintop Ti Tool head will fit/work on the Maratac AAA Rev 3 (Aluminum) body?


----------



## jon_slider (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



wolfgaze said:


> Anyone know if the Lumintop Ti Tool head will fit/work on the Maratac AAA Rev 3 (Aluminum) body?



#9


jon_slider said:


> The TiTool head is not interchangeable with anything.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

fyi bangood is starting a sale tomorrow, discount code Lumintop gives 30% off
the Copper Tool w Nichia should be $17.50 then
the Copper Worm w Nichia $21.70
and the TiTool for $34.96 
(and I think the ReyLight TiTool is still available for $45 here)

fwiw, the head of the Copper Worm and Copper Tool will fit on a Copper Maratac (the model produced after oct 2015 that has the ring around the LED)


----------



## wolfgaze (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I'm enjoying my Tool Ti quite a bit... Love the tailswitch design - it's nice to engage/disengage...

Jon - what do you suppose is behind the recent deals (Gearbest / Bangood) in which these lights were being offered at about 50% off the normal retail price? Simply a surplus/excess of inventory? Or is Lumintop preparing to release new AAA lights maybe?


----------



## Wendee (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



jon_slider said:


> fyi bangood is starting a sale tomorrow, discount code Lumintop gives 30% off
> the Copper Tool w Nichia should be $17.50 then
> the Copper Worm w Nichia $21.70
> and the TiTool for $34.96
> ...



Really?? I just ordered a bunch of the regular black Lumintop Tool to give as Christmas presents. They're only $9.99 at Banggood. Crazy good price. 
The copper and titanium are on sale but not as cheap as you mentioned. So tomorrow they go on sale that cheap? Wow! Looks like everyone I know will be getting Lumintop Tool for Christmas this year. I'm glad because I love my Lumintop Tool lights. 

Wolfgaze, I'll bet they'll release a new AAA light. You would think they'd wait to put these on sale so cheap though. I hope they aren't going out of business!

Edit: hey, this is my 500th post!!  Cool.


----------



## wolfgaze (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



Wendee said:


> Wolfgaze, I'll bet they'll release a new AAA light. You would think they'd wait to put these on sale so cheap though. I hope they aren't going out of business!



Wendee, recently I was thinking about messaging you about this Tool Ti light and it being offered at 50% off - since I know you appreciate the Nichia (high CRI) lights... However I wasn't sure that I wanted to bear any responsibility for contributing to anyone else's flashlight addiction/hobby...


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

One can never have too many 219B lights


----------



## wolfgaze (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



staticx57 said:


> One can never have too many 219B lights



Static, what model(s) are those two small lights immediately to the right of the orange L11C?


----------



## staticx57 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



wolfgaze said:


> Static, what model(s) are those two small lights immediately to the right of the orange L11C?



L10 and L08


----------



## John316 (Sep 8, 2016)

Do any of these lights come with the option of using two AA batteries ?


----------



## Wendee (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



wolfgaze said:


> Wendee, recently I was thinking about messaging you about this Tool Ti light and it being offered at 50% off - since I know you appreciate the Nichia (high CRI) lights... However I wasn't sure that I wanted to bear any responsibility for contributing to anyone else's flashlight addiction/hobby...



Thanks for thinking of me, Wolfgaze! That's so nice of you.  I do have a ReyLight Tool Ti and a Lumintop copper Tool (both with Nichia) and they're both great. I like the copper better just because the heat dissipates better. 

Thank you to* jon_slider *for the tip about the Lumintop sale (the code on top of the sale price). I just bought several copper Tools to give as Christmas presents. I've bought so many Tool lights in the past 24 hours (black & copper)! Crazy good sales! My Christmas shopping is pretty much done. 

*John316*, Hi and welcome to the forum! The Lumintop Tool lights only take a single AAA battery.


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



John316 said:


> Do any of these lights come with the option of using two AA batteries ?



if your question is what light can you buy that uses Two AA batteries, one option is the Olight S2A

Wendee, glad you got your Xmas shopping done, I agree the price I thought was available for the CuTool was only for people with VIP2. But the code "Lumintop" still works at Bangood to get a discount that is worthwhile, for both the Copper and Titanium Tools. The Copper Worm also btw 



staticx57 said:


> L08


I really like the AAA 4 mode Nichia L08, ORANGE






and the AA 4 mode Nichia L11c





But they are not titanium.. Eagletac does that

the Titanium Tool is one of the only Nichia equipped options in AAA, and the flush switch is very unlikely to activate accidentally. The TiTool has a really nice form factor. Ive used it stuck to a magnet in my camper. Titanium is very lightweight.


----------



## f2002q (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



jon_slider said:


> fyi bangood is starting a sale tomorrow, discount code Lumintop gives 30% off
> the Copper Tool w Nichia should be $17.50 then
> the Copper Worm w Nichia $21.70
> and the TiTool for $34.96
> ...




This seems like too good to be true. I just purchased one on Amazon, and it was close to 70 dollars... Must check it out.


----------



## Koam (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

I just paid $31.99 + $1.64 insurance so $33.63 for a Tool Ti at Gearbest. Sorry I don't remember code but it was in one of the Tool threads, maybe at BLF. Also got a copper Tool from Banggood for $17.50 and I thought I got a good over at Amazon when I paid $23 for a copper Tool a month ago. And $10 for a black Tool from Banggood since I already had the black magnetic cap for it. That copper Tool seems like such a good deal for Xmas presents, I probably should buy more, but I already bought a bunch of Tips for that purpose.🌲


----------



## wolfgaze (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



Koam said:


> I just paid $31.99 + $1.64 insurance so $33.63 for a Tool Ti at Gearbest. Sorry I don't remember code but it was in one of the Tool threads, maybe at BLF.



I believe the coupon/discount code is *219B*... I had ordered 2 several weeks ago...


----------



## jon_slider (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



wolfgaze said:


> I'm enjoying my Tool Ti quite a bit... Love the tailswitch design - it's nice to engage/disengage...
> 
> Jon - what do you suppose is behind the recent deals (Gearbest / Bangood) in which these lights were being offered at about 50% off the normal retail price? Simply a surplus/excess of inventory? Or is Lumintop preparing to release new AAA lights maybe?



glad your enjoying your TiTool

about prices, the ReyLight Copper and TiTools, both with Nichia and LMH modes, first came out at group buy prices of about $42. I think I first ordered my copper Tool in Nov of 2015. I think it was about March 2016 before I received it.

Then the regular run of Tools with MLH modes and a choice of XP-G2 or Nichia, languished on ebay through the summer of 2016, at $69 retail for quite some time, some TiTools were even asking $79. 

End of summer some online china stores started asking $59.
This was followed in September by deals in the $40 range, which are still in effect. 

In the second week of September the remaining stock went on sale for about $28, with a few posted in group buy savvy threads at under $25, for a limited number of days.

I have not heard of any new AAA lumintops coming, but Im not connected to the industry, just a consumer online. imo Lumintop Tools seem to have exhausted the market, and Vendors are still holding stock. This ties up capital, hence the sales.

afaik, even today, the LMH Nichia ReyLight TiTool is still available, last check was $45, essentially the original group buy price. The MLH TiTool is also still discounted into the $42 range on Bangood, using discount code Lumintop.

It appears there is only a limited number of buyers for AAA lights in the $40+ range, who appreciate the beauty of a Nichia, in a material other than tactical black anodized aluminum.

fwiw the copper and titanium Maratacs are at $59 today. You can see similar market forces at play. They have been in stock for several months now...

speculation:
imo a group buy of Maratacs with Nichia LEDs would attract additional buyers into the limited pool.

now to come back on topic of the TiTool, some of its strong points
imo it is a great package, very elegant, great for a cap light with reversible clip
I like the very unobtrusive keyring attachment point
nice flat switch, comes with Nichia, is very light weight
and it is Shiny and Silvery


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Deal alert TiTool
*Discount codes and link deleted, Ive been informed Im not supposed to share.. sorry.. contact Freeme and M4D M4X and Pablo and Banggood*
this is the standard Lumintop version that starts on Medium
it seem you can also still get the ReyLight version that starts on Low first, here.. I have not checked if there is a coupon discount or sale deal on that one..

Click the pic to read more about the TiTool in maukka's Tool comparison thread. Note he likes to carry a Lego with the TiTool tailswitch on his CuTool


----------



## wolfgaze (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Wow that's a smokin' deal... I wonder how they can afford to sell them at such a discounted price... Overstock?

If I didn't already own 2, I would pick up a couple more at that price....


----------



## jon_slider (Nov 7, 2016)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*



wolfgaze said:


> Wow that's a smokin' deal... I wonder how they can afford to sell them at such a discounted price... Overstock?
> 
> If I didn't already own 2, I would pick up a couple more at that price....



Yes and I agree it's a great price for a titanium flashlight with a Nichia and NoPWM

for entertainment purposes here's the long answer.
Pure fiction

Flashlight marketing


To introduce a new product to the market, give a few away to promote social media "reviews". 


1. Buy 500 lights in bulk, at 33% of retail. 


2. Sell as many lights as possible for 3x the acquisition price


3. When inventory stops moving have a sale for 2x the acquisition price


4. Again when inventory stops moving, post in online flashlight forums that you are having a sale, using a special discount code. at a price equal to the acquisition price. 


5. Move onto the next latest and greatest flashlight. Repeat repeat.


----------



## jon_slider (Oct 18, 2020)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

AAA MLH Lumintop TiTool 
N219b 4500k sw45k
hand polished body
Fully captive pocket clip, bezel up for deeper carry, and hatlamp use.


----------



## chillinn (Oct 21, 2020)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Where does that clip come from?


----------



## Espionage Studio (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks like the old 4 Sevens Preon clip that just happens to magically fit the light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chillinn (Oct 21, 2020)

So... that kind of sucks, assuming one must acquire an old 4 Sevens Preon just to have a decent clip on a Ti Tool.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Oct 21, 2020)

*Re: Lumintop TOOL Ti*

Around post #216 above, there’s some pretty steamy clip talk going on up there. Good luck ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

